# Care for car with Inchcape Vehicle Protection



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

I've just bought a Mk2 TT and it turns out that it has the Inchcape Vehicle Protection. The car is two and a half years old, so in theory the treatment should still be effective, although the warranty isn't transferable.

My question as a proud new owner is how should I care for the paintwork? Should I just wash it for now? And if I decide to use a wax before the winter, will this remove the Inchcape Protection? If so, will I need to strip all the paintwork down, clay, polish, wax, seal, etc.?

Any advice welcome, thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's all here.
http://inchcapeprotect.com/VPP/Caring-F ... ntwork.asp
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheers Hoggy - I had seen that site, but it doesn't really say much in terms of 'what next' and there is no mention of wax or what to do when the protection wears off. I'm guessing wash with fairy liquid and start over


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears the warranty finishes once vehicle is sold on, so wash, clay & wax as any other vehicle. 
Most of these protection finishes are not worth paying for any way, to many T & Cs
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, I will treat it to a late summer conditioning. TBH the finish is pretty good, and I am almost a little disappointed that I don't need to spend a weekend getting it back into tiptop condition (as I've always had to do with previous s/h purchases) 8)


----------

